# Air Zenith OB2 connection to tank



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

What is the cleanest way to connect the OB2 with its 1/2 female leader line to the tank? 

The only way I can think of is just a 1/2male to 3/8 male hex nipple. I'm not very creative though. So if there's a better way please advise.


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

bacardicj151 said:


> What is the cleanest way to connect the OB2 with its 1/2 female leader line to the tank?
> 
> The only way I can think of is just a 1/2male to 3/8 male hex nipple. I'm not very creative though. So if there's a better way please advise.


a hex nipple would be a simple direct way, if you wanted to mount the compressor somewhere farther away from the tank you could also run a female thread to PTC fitting off the compressor and run an airline to the tank.


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

Hardline it.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

bacardicj151 said:


> What is the cleanest way to connect the OB2 with its 1/2 female leader line to the tank?
> 
> The only way I can think of is just a 1/2male to 3/8 male hex nipple. I'm not very creative though. So if there's a better way please advise.


 if you not doing hard lines then you could try this. 
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/6029/5928854020_70c8bc939d_z.jpg[/img] IMG_0843 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL] 

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/5021/5645450978_0c44ce539f_z.jpg[/img] IMG_9791 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

bacardicj151 said:


> What is the cleanest way to connect the OB2 with its 1/2 female leader line to the tank?
> 
> The only way I can think of is just a 1/2male to 3/8 male hex nipple. I'm not very creative though. So if there's a better way please advise.


 I prefer to use a male to male straight and replace the included fitting to avoid adding leak points. This way you would end up with a 1/4 or 3/8 NPT male thread on the end. 

The AN side is -08, we have the special fittings in stock to hook these up, give us a call :thumbup:


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

This is what I got in my kit...would this work?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> I prefer to use a male to male straight and replace the included fitting to avoid adding leak points. This way you would end up with a 1/4 or 3/8 NPT male thread on the end.
> 
> The AN side is -08, we have the special fittings in stock to hook these up, give us a call :thumbup:


 It would just be easier to use this: 










1/2" SAE to 3/8" NPT and run the pump right into the tank. 

CJ, we'll mail this out to you today :thumbup::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

I like these better since they match the black anodized check leader line ends that AZ uses.


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

Should I be worried about the OB2 being to close to trunk carpeting? The max ambient temperature seems pretty hot. 

I want to put it in the cubby on the side of my truck in my CC. It's fits real snug in there but would cut away a little carpeting to give it some room but it still be within an inch or two of the carpeting.


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

My OBD2 touches the trunk floor, never had an issue. Ever after it fills from empty, it never gets insanely hot, it gets warm to the touch, but not conflagration hot. The fan built into the heat sink does a great job of dissipating heat.


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

Rat4Life said:


> if you not doing hard lines then you could try this.
> [url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/6029/5928854020_70c8bc939d_z.jpg[/img] IMG_0843 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
> 
> [url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/5021/5645450978_0c44ce539f_z.jpg[/img] IMG_9791 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]


would water still end up in the tank because of the airline between the water trap and tank?


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

that line is angled towards the trap, so if any condensation did form in that line, it rolls down hill to the trap. i empty my water trap ever 6 or so months and never get more than a few drops in the trap, and the tank has been basically bone dry.


----------

